# Some Pic's Of My Red Belies And There Tank Mates.



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok here are some pic's of the fish in the tanks, I had a hard Time Taking them most were blurry and the fish were gone when the camera took the pic.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

tank looks good but most of the other fish in your tank will soon be a snack.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting mix. Will look pretty cool when they grow out of their juvie stage...


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice juvies , yea gotta agree with smoke , your pleco and Lil catfish thing will be piranha food , I give it 3 months max .... I mean I hope you get lucky , just I've lost close to a dozen none piranha tank mates within a year just experimenting hoping it would work. Good luck tho bru


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

cool pics i like when there that small you can put alot in a tank thay look sweet


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My last group hated tank mates and killed everything as soon as it hit the water, except for plecos they all surived except one that they killed. and that was over a 7 year span. I have alot of hding places so I hope. I like them at tis stage but they are growing fast.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Its been a month,I have lost one catfish and two of the white tetras and the two orange fish. Everything else is going strong. All my loses were in one night. about two weeks ago.


----------

